# Mac Snow Leopard & Capture NX2



## Plato (Aug 30, 2009)

I loaded Snow Leopard on Friday.  Yesterday, I discovered that Capture NX2 will not open any files at all.  I get a generic message "This file can not be opened."

I went to the Nikon web site and found a warning of "incompatibilities" between Capture NX2 and Snow Leopard.  Nikon stated that Mac owners should wait a month before upgrading the OS.  Unfortunately, the warning was too late for me.

I was running NX2 V2.2.2.  On a hunch, I downloaded the V.2.2.0 loader.  I uninstalled 2.2.2 and loaded 2.2.0.  I can now open files and the software _appears_ to work (I didn't have time to try all functions).

Absolutely every other software package that I have is working just fine.  (Two or three were automatically modified by Rosetta.)  If I have any issues with NX2, I'm going to go to Aperture, which was on my mind anyway.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 30, 2009)

I read that CS 3 has problems too. I am in no rush to upgrade myself. I will wait until more people have done it and we hear of the problems.


----------



## Plato (Aug 30, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I read that CS 3 has problems too. I am in no rush to upgrade myself. I will wait until more people have done it and we hear of the problems.



The following is a C&P from the Nikon web site:

_Nikon generally announces compatibility information for new OS versions within 30 days of the OS release and until compatibility is announced we suggest not upgrading critical systems as we cannot guarantee operation.

Initial testing of Nikon software with Apple's new "Snow Leopard" Mac OS 10.6 indicates that there are incompatibilites with Nikon Capture NX 2, Nikon View NX and Nikon Scan, users of these applications should not upgrade their OS at this time. When more compatibility information is available it will be posted on the Nikon web site._


----------



## astrostu (Aug 30, 2009)

In the future, you should wait until at least 10.x.1 and for the flurry of developer .x upgrades over the next few weeks on their own software before upgrading your OS.


----------



## Plato (Sep 3, 2009)

astrostu said:


> In the future, you should wait until at least 10.x.1 and for the flurry of developer .x upgrades over the next few weeks on their own software before upgrading your OS.



In twenty-five years of owning Macs, this is the first time that I've had a problem with an OS upgrade.  It's also the first time that I've had Nikon software on the computer.


----------

